# FS: 315 Gallon Acrylic Tank (Complete Setup)



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Feeler sale. Will sell for the right price. Everything is in mint condition. Selling as a package only. Warranty for the tank is transferrable to the new owner from Titan Aquatics.

Paid just shy of $10,000 for everything. Have receipt.

$4500

PM or email [email protected] for anymore questions.

315 Gallon Tank - Manufactured By Titan Aquatic
- 7 Feet Long x 3 Wide x 2 High Premium Acrylic Tank (custom lids/ wiring hole/ feeding hole)
- Black, wooden furniture grade custom stand (2 doors on the side and 4 on the front & lighting built into the stand)
- 150 gallon custom sump - 5 Feet long x 2 Wide & 22 inch High
(Bacteria House,Bio Film Media, Ceramic Rings, Japanese Mat & Crush Coral)
- 1000w Jehmco Heater & Controller
- x2 Reef Octopus - Water Blaster 7000's
- Coralife Turbo Twist UV 36w
- 1 Hydor Koralia 4 
- Hiblow 20 Air Pump
- American Marine PH Pinpoint Monitor
- APC Backup Power 1500
- x2 3 feet compact flo lights


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Have seen this tank - excellent quality! 

Top notch quality!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

this the one from ipu?
man i wish i could have this tank haha


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Top notch set-up. Seen this tank several times in person and it is mint. 

Don't sell it Mike, just set it up in your condo! lol


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

indreamx said:


> Wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely! My sentiments as well! Beautiful tank and set up!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. Just seeing if there is interest. My tank is at my parents' place and I barely get to enjoy it. I'm also left with my arowana, masheers and the loach so I will probably downsize the tank and keep the arowana and loach.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> this the one from ipu?
> man i wish i could have this tank haha


Yup this was posted on their website.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!

might consider part trade with a 180/210 gallon glass tank and black wooden stand. Must be in MINT condition.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

that is my dream tank.
I wish I could afford/had space for that tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> that is my dream tank.
> I wish I could afford/had space for that tank.


Thanks Mike. I really don't want to part with this setup but I have less fish now and I should make some room in my parents' living room. lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the build thread if anyone wants more pics and info.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/315-gallon-setup-titan-aquatic-21512/


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

WOW! is the arowana included in that price? amazing man. good luck w selling


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Aqssome tank... if I was not getting a 259...
if u ever think of selling that monster clown loachs would go well With my clown loach hord.... : )


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. Price does not include the arowana. Just the complete setup.

If purchasing outright, I am flexible with pricing. Ideal pickup time is mid March.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

This is sooooooo tempting....:bigsmile:

But at this point, I'm not ready to give up discus even though they are so much work. With a tank this large and beautiful, I would definitely stay with these monster fish! I couldn't imagine trying to complete substantial water changes to a 315 gallon tank multiple times a week.....

As it stands, I'm going away from large tanks and will be focussing in on a series of smaller tanks with the flexibility of a centralized sump. This way, I can have independent small tanks or a centralized system with a number of tanks on the same rack for my discus.

Regardless...such a quality build and beautiful set up!

Bump TTT

Cheers
Junior


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Junior D said:


> This is sooooooo tempting....:bigsmile:
> 
> But at this point, I'm not ready to give up discus even though they are so much work. With a tank this large and beautiful, I would definitely stay with these monster fish! I couldn't imagine trying to complete substantial water changes to a 315 gallon tank multiple times a week.....
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

weekend bump


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

free bump.

If I wasnt living in an apartment, I would take this right away.
Its a dream tank 

BTW, the quality of the tank is great and it very well maintained.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> free bump.
> 
> If I wasnt living in an apartment, I would take this right away.
> Its a dream tank
> ...


thanks! bump!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

bump! i have 10 days off in 2 weeks. would be nice to move this tank out then!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

weekend bump.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very tempting. Now I cant decide if I should get this one or get an 8 footer one.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

King-eL said:


> Very tempting. Now I cant decide if I should get this one or get an 8 footer one.


Go for this one - Rolls Royce among all the tanks I have seen! - your Monsterfishes will love and cherish you for it - : ).


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

My 10 days off starts now! Either it gets moved this week or June!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it already empty? No more fish in there?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Is it already empty? No more fish in there?


Still have my arowana, loach and masheers.

I will need to setup a 180 gal tank for the aro and loach. Only takes a day to tear the tank down and setup the new tank. Its easy!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

If paid for before March 15th, $4000 for the below package. I will need a few of the equipment for my other tank so I took out a few items. Or take the original setup for $4500.

Great price for a one of a kind plug and play setup. Everything is in MINT condition. 

315 Gallon Tank - Manufactured By Titan Aquatic
- 7 Feet Long x 3 Wide x 2 High Premium Acrylic Tank (custom lids/ wiring hole/ feeding hole)
- Black, wooden furniture grade custom stand (2 doors on the side and 4 on the front & lighting built into the stand)
- 150 gallon custom sump - 5 Feet long x 2 Wide & 22 inch High
(Bacteria House,Bio Film Media, Ceramic Rings, Japanese Mat & Crush Coral)
- 1000w Jehmco Heater & Controller
- x2 Reef Octopus - Water Blaster 7000's
- Coralife Turbo Twist UV 36w
- all necessary tubing for plumbing will be included as well!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered.

$3800


----------

